# Silver Screens



## miagi (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi just wondering if anybody had ideas etc about pros and cons of internal or external screens. Which is easiest , best warmest etc etc :?: :?:


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

External type for me keeps the cab area cosy and condensation free


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi miagi;

Have a look at >this< previous post.

Pete


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Haven't tried internal but the external screens make a huge difference to the temperature in the cab area. They make the whole mh very cosy indeed and no condensation.
Lesley


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Silver Screens NO
Taylor Made YES.
C.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Externals everytime make cab warmer and virtually no condensation.
Only downside is when it is wet and you want to pack them away, we put ours in large polythene bag to stop everything else getting wet.

Steve


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

INTERNAL for me. 

Don't have to leave the van to fit (wild camping/aires/rain)
Can be used as sun shades when street parked in summer
They do reduce condensation (not as much as external but only troublesome in depths of winter)

External screens flap about in the wind. 
What do you do with them when it has rained? Drag them in the van dripping wet?


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Clive you are right Taylor made are great and A1 service!!   
Steve


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

No probs with my taylor mades flapping
Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> Silver Screens NO
> Taylor Made YES.
> C.


Just your personal opinion Clive I'm sure :wink:

Others will say the opposite of course.

I've had both over the years and they are both good products and both have variable customer service.

Don't forget Vancomfort as well, they were the only ones who could supply me with internals for my van.

Pete


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

krull said:


> INTERNAL for me.
> 
> Don't have to leave the van to fit (wild camping/aires/rain)
> Can be used as sun shades when street parked in summer
> ...


No answer to getting wet in rain
Mine are fastened by elastic straps so never flap.
Even if wet mine roll up and fit in a plastic case they came in and are dried at a later date.
I have tried the internal screens supplied with my van,but cannot get the suckers to stay put.


----------



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

I asked the same question a few weeks back.  

I ended up purchasing some internal ones because we needed them quickly and Taylormade didn't have any in stock. Yes they were half the price of external ones but they didn't stop the condensation. The moment we got back I rang Taylormade and placed an order. 

Taylormade screen arrived about a week later and we used it this weekend at Kingsbury Water Park. Highly recommended. 

Claire


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Silver coloured screen covers*



CliveMott said:


> Silver Screens NO
> Taylor Made YES.
> C.


Hi

In the past, I had external covers on the "old" chassis - Taylormade - great stuff.

2007 MultiJet - Silverscreens - top notch

2009 model M/Jet - Taylormade - never again.

Russell


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi PJ
Yes, my opinion of the companies, not the product which are very similar.

At shows the Silver Screens people are constant slagging off the competition. Talor Made don,t, they sell their product on its merrits.

That's why I put Taylor Made first for me.

C.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Silver coloured screen covers*



Rapide561 said:


> CliveMott said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Screens NO
> ...


 Hi Russell 
I am just about to get some external screens for our Peugeot boxer 2, I was gong to get them from Taylor made as I have heard they're the best.

Any chance of explaining why you said "2009 model M/Jet - Taylormade - never again" Has the quality suddenly dropped or something ? I don't really want to waste £80 so would like your opinion. After all £80 of diesel would get me away in the MH for a few days


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Russell
Any chance of an explanation. I purchased Taylor made June 2007 for X 250 Material wearing badly red lining showing through look ten years old. Magnets worn through had to be repaired with duck tape. Seems quality now very poor.
Sterles


----------



## miagi (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi thanks a lot for all the info - will probably go for external screens Cheers


----------



## sammyb (Jun 12, 2007)

Inners are easiest - you stay dry when you fit them.
We have a set of German - screens {ADVERTISING TEXT REMOVED BY MODERATORS}
Well made and stop condensation


----------

